#ubuntu-ngo 2010-03-29
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-03-30
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> wow... these people are awesome: http://blog.fablab.af/
<dholbach> helping to rebuild afghanistan by helping people to set up a big wireless lan
<czajkowski> wow impressive
<dholbach> I like it how they teach people to build reflectors from stuff that's readily available
<dholbach> I read a german article about it, that's how I found out
<czajkowski> pretty cool alright
<czajkowski> dholbach: myself and Pendulum were talking and we think it'd be good to have a short meeting sometime to focus the group on what has been done and what needs to be.
<dholbach> yeah
<czajkowski> good few of the items from the blueprint  are done I thikn
<czajkowski> *think
<Pendulum> but nothing's checked off
<dholbach> might be good to come up with small tasks that still need doing
<dholbach> so if we invite more people in they can directly get their hands dirty
<Pendulum> also, it'd be good to figure out what we want to do with the cycle for lucid+1 and start getting that set up
<dholbach> yeah
<dholbach> definitely
<Pendulum> also, I kinda feel like we might want to consider having more regular meetings
<dholbach> I can say that the packaging efforts were too ambitious
<dholbach> unfortunately
<dholbach> Pendulum: +1
<Pendulum> because we haven't really met since like November
<dholbach> yeah
<Pendulum> and that's part of why we don't know what has and hasn't been done
<czajkowski> *nods*
<czajkowski> so perhaps Pendulum and I can work on an agenda and get some feedback
<czajkowski> and then we can have a meeting and even if we meet up once a month for a half hour on channel we can start to regroup I think
<Pendulum> sounds good to me
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-03-31
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-04-01
<dholbach> good morning
<xdatap> morning dholbach!
<dholbach> hi xdatap
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-03-28
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-03-29
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-03-30
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-03-31
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-04-01
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2012-03-26
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2012-03-27
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2012-03-28
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2012-03-30
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-03-25
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-03-26
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-03-27
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-03-28
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-03-30
<MooDoo> blimey, not been in here in awhile
<pleia2> g'day MooDoo
<MooDoo> howdy pleia2 long time no speak, how are you :) x
<pleia2> good good, you?
<MooDoo> yeah i'm ok thanks :)
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-03-24
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> morning dan
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-03-25
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> morning daniel
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-03-26
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> morning daniel
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-03-27
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-03-28
<canis_> hello
<MooDoo> hello
